# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Γλυκοφιλούσα V [Glykofilousa V]

## karavofanatikos

Γλυκοφιλούσα V θα είναι το όνομα του νέου αμφίπλωρου πλοίου του οποίου η κατασκευή πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει το επόμενο διάστημα στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα. Το πλοίο θα έχει μήκος 102,2 μέτρα και πλάτος 18 μέτρα, δηλαδή όπως το Γλυκοφιλούσα. Με το καλό να ξεκινήσει!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχάριστα νέα και με το καλό να ξεκινήσει.

Αλλά..... δεν είναι κάπως περίεργο να κατασκευαστεί ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V (πέντε) χωρίς να έχει υπάρξει ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV (τέσσερα) ???

----------


## Marios97

Ελπίζω και αυτό να γίνει τέλειο όπως το αδελφάκι του!!! :Cocksure:

----------


## avvachrist

> Αλλά..... δεν είναι κάπως περίεργο να κατασκευαστεί ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V (πέντε) χωρίς να έχει υπάρξει ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV (τέσσερα) ???


Ίσως ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV να ονομαζόταν το ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ που είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο για καθέλκυση αυτές τις μέρες αλλά για άγνωστους λόγους σε εμάς να μην πήρε ποτέ τον αριθμό δίπλα από το όνομά του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ίσως ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV να ονομαζόταν το ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ που είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο για καθέλκυση αυτές τις μέρες αλλά για άγνωστους λόγους σε εμάς να μην πήρε ποτέ τον αριθμό δίπλα από το όνομά του.


Αγαπητέ φίλε, για λόγους πολύ γνωστούς σε εμάς, το _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ_ (που είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο για καθέλκυση αυτές τις μέρες) δεν ονομαζόταν ποτέ _IV_ (τέσσερα). Αν διαβάσεις _στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος του_, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι ονομαζόταν _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ_ (σκέτο) πριν την έναρξη καν της κατασκευής του (άλλωστε όλα τα πλοία παίρνουν όνομα επίσημα και αριθμό νηολογίου πριν αρχίσουν να κατασκευάζονται), και μάλιστα είχαμε αναφερθεί και θετικά στο ότι έφερε μόνο το όνομα χωρίς συνοδευτικό αριθμό.

Πάντως, αν και πάει κάπου το μυαλό μου, σχετικά με το γιατί το νέο ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ θα φέρει τον αριθμό V (πέντε) χωρίς να έχει προυπάρξει IV (τέσσερα), και αυτό το "κάπου" έχει να κάνει με την φημολογούμενη πώληση του νεότευκτου _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ_ και άρα την ανάγκη άμεσης έναρξης κατασκευής  του νέου _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_, πιστεύω ότι το καλύτερο θα είναι να περιμένουμε την .....γνωμοδότηση του σοφολογιότατου _Παντελή_, ο οποίος γνωρίζει προσωπικά τον κ. Θεοδωρόπουλο και είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολύ γρήγορα θα μάθει και θα μας πει !!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Αντε καλορίζικο να είναι και καλή αρχή

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πω και γω καλό ξεκίνημα στο νέο πλοίο του κ. Θεοδωρόπουλου, το οποίο βέβαια θα το παρακολουθήσουμε ......όπως και τα υπόλοιπα όμορφα πλοία του και να πω στο φίλο Γιώργο ότι δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να μάθω κάτι πάρα πάνω, γιατί με τόσα συνεργεία πλέον επάνω στο Γλυκοφιλούσα .....τα τηλέφωνα δεν σταμάταγαν ούτε λεπτό. Πιστεύω να μάθουμε .....όταν ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## bosses

Καλη αρχη και ολα βολικα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο μέρες πέρασαν από την καθέλκυση του Γλυκοφιλούσα και ήδη το Γλυκοφιλούσα V άρχισε ..............να σχεδιάζετε στις πρώτες λαμαρίνες. Οι υπεύθυνοι και τα συνεργεία, λόγο συνεχείς ροή των εργασιών μας έδωσαν ....ωραίες πληροφορίες που θα ανεβάσει ο φίλος Γιώργος (Espresso Venezia). Μέχρι τις αρχές Φλεβάρη θα δούμε άλλο ένα ωραίο πλοίο από τα ναυπηγεία  Θεοδωρόπουλου.
*Μόνο το nautilia.gr έχει τέτοιες πηγές.* :Fat: 
ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V 01 06-06-2015.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V 03 06-06-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι υπεύθυνοι και τα συνεργεία, λόγο συνεχείς ροή των εργασιών μας έδωσαν ....ωραίες πληροφορίες που θα ανεβάσει ο φίλος Γιώργος (Espresso Venezia).


Όπως τα λες Παντελή, ωραίες πληροφορίες αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν αφορούν το παρόν υπό ναυπήγηση _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_ αλλά το νεότευκτο (και ...φρεσκοκαθελκυσθέν) _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ_. Ούτως ή άλλως το _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_ καλώς προσδιορίστηκε με το _V_ αφού είναι το πέμπτο στη σειρά. Το ερώτημα - απορία που είχα εκφράσει αφορούσε το ότι δεν προυπήρξε ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ ΙV (τέσσερα). Και αυτό θα το απαντήσουμε _στο θέμα του ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ_.

Στο παρόν θέμα λοιπόν, ας δούμε ακόμα δύο σημερινές φωτό από τις πρώτες λαμαρίνες του υπό ναυπήγηση _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_, Μπόνους (ή ως κερασάκι στην τούρτα !!!) μία .....διάσημη καραβολατρική φυσιογνωμία της Σαλαμίνας !!!!!

IMG_0359.jpg__IMG_0355.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 06/06/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο θα έχει μήκος 102,2 μέτρα και πλάτος 18 μέτρα, δηλαδή όπως το Γλυκοφιλούσα.


Και ξέχωρα από τα ίδια μέτρα, λογικά θα έχουμε δύο αδελφά πλοία, για να μην πω πανομοιότυπα. Εξ άλλου όταν κατασκευάζεις ένα σύγχρονο και όμορφο αμφίπλωρο, και αμέσως μετά ξεκινάς το επόμενο ομόσταυλο και συνονόματο, δεν υπάρχει ούτε λόγος ούτε βέβαια και χρόνος για αλλαγές.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου "άδειασε" από τον τεράστιο όγκο του ...φρεσκοκαθελκυσθέντος _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ_,

IMG_0038.jpg

αλλά όπως βλέπουμε αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται οι πρώτες κατασκευές από το σκάφος του νέου _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_.

IMG_0116.jpg__IMG_0120.jpg__IMG_0122.jpg__IMG_0119.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Του εύχομαι καλές θάλασσες και να γίνει τόσο όμορφο σαν το αδερφάκι του το ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΎΣΑ. 

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΆ V 13-6-2015.jpg.

----------


## leo85

Καλό ξεκίνημα στο νέο πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι εξελίξεις λοιπόν και τα γεγονότα τρέχουν, και  όπως έμαθα μόλις πριν λίγο από τον Παντελή, η κατασκευή του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙ_ ξεκινάει άμεσα στον χώρο του ναυπηγείου Θεοδωρόπουλου, και -όπως είναι φυσικό- σταματάει και μετατίθεται η κατασκευή του _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_.


Έτσι λοιπόν.... Η κατασκευή του _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_ αναβάλλεται, αφού στον ίδιο και σαφώς περιορισμένο χώρο του ναυπηγείου Θεοδωρόπουλου, ξεκινάει άμεσα το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙ_. Τα πρώτα μέρη του _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_ που είδαμε δύο ποστ πιό πάνω μαζί και με νεότερα που είχαν κατασκευαστεί, θα πάνε στην άκρη και θα περιμένουν την αποπεράτωση του άλλου αμφίπλωρου. Υπάρχει όμως μεγάλη πιθανότητα όπως έμαθα από τον Παντελή, να νοικιάστει μικρός χώρος στο διπλανό ναυπηγείο Κόρου, όπου θα κατασκευάζονται παράλληλα με το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙ_, τμήματα του _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_ τα οποία θα "συναρμολογηθούν" όταν έρθει η ώρα τους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι τόσο ζεστό το θέμα ακόμη (γιατί όλοι τρέχουν να τελειώσει το Γλυκοφιλούσα) που οι κόκκινες λαμαρίνες δεν έχουν μαζευτεί ακόμη και ο χώρος είναι ακόμη όπως όπως δείχνουν οι φωτο του Γιώργο. Στην 1η του φωτο που φαίνεται από μακριά το ναυπηγείο ...... το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι ότι εκεί που τελειώνει το βάζο έχουν έρθει οι λαμαρίνες του ¶γιος Λαυρέντιος ΙΙ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με την ευκαιρία της αναφοράς του στις ετήσιες τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης (1/11/2016 - 31/10/2017),

_Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V (ΥΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ)  --  Ν.Π. 12289  --  ΘΕΟΣΙΠ Ν.Ε.  --  ΠΕΡΑΜΑ - ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ_

αλλά και της επίκαιρης επανέναρξης των εργασιών κατασκευής του (μετά την επικείμενη καθέλκυση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙ), να ξαναθυμηθούμε το ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V (πέντε) που το παρόν θέμα του το είχαμε ανοίξει τον περασμένο Ιούνιο (πριν οκτώ μήνες) όταν και είχαμε δει τις πρώτες του λαμαρίνες στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας (δες προηγούμενα ποστ).

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπεις ......εσύ κάνεις λάθος και υπάρχει θέση για άλλη μία κατασκευή.
Σημερινές φωτο από το ξεκίνημα του Γλυκοφιλούσα V. *Γιατί το Nautilia.gr είναι πρώτο στις ειδήσεις.*

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-05-11-02-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-06-11-02-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-07-11-02-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και γιατι να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε !!! Φυσικά και είναι δικό μου το λάθος, μιας και δεν είχα φανταστεί ότι το ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V θα ξεκινούσε να κατασκευάζεται στον διπλανό χώρο του ναυπηγείου Θεοδωρόπουλου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι σου είναι η ....τεχνολογία. Όταν ο φίλος Νεκτάριος ( karavofanatikos) άνοιγε το θέμα Γλυκοφιλούσα V στις 02/06/2015 ...άλλοι κοιμόντουσαν με τα τσαρούχια. Ξαφνικά χωρίς να έχουν μπει μέσα στο ναυπηγείο για να πάρουν πληροφορίες .......ξέρουν πως λέγετε το πλοίο.
Επειδή όμως εμείς έχουμε πρόσβαση και μαθαίνουμε τα πάντα....χωρίς να μας τα πει....το πουλάκι, ας δούμε φωτο τραβηγμένες πάνω από το Εμπεδοκλής, πάνω από το Αγ. Λαυρέντιος ΙΙ και μέσα από το νέο χώρο του ναυπηγείου Θεοδωρόπουλου, από το νέο απόκτημα της οικογενείας. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλοιοκτήτες και συνεργεία.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-09-13-02-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-10-13-02-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-11-13-02-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-13-13-02-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-14-13-02-2016.jpg
Τέτοιες φωτογραφίες και από τέτοια γωνία δεν τραβάς, εκτός αν......είσαι γνωστός στα ναυπηγείο. Καλό σας μεσημέρι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μία φωτό από απέναντι, του νέου υπό κατασκευή _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_ στον νέο χώρο του ναυπηγείου Θεοδωρόπουλου δίπλα στον παλιό. Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι όταν με το καλό φτάσει ο καιρός για την καθέλκυση του θα πρέπει να έχει γίνει κάποια διαμόρφωση της παραλίας μπροστά, και για να φύγουν τα βράχια που βλέπουμε στην φωτό αλλά και για την σωστή "γλίστρα" του βάζου. 

IMG_0102.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/02/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία εβδομάδα μετά, και προχωράει η κατασκευή του νέου _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ_ *V*. Αν και θα μπορούσα να βάλω μία πιό "ζουμαρισμένη" φωτό, επέλεξα την παρακάτω, τραβηγμένη λίγη ώρα μετά την καθέλκυση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙ. Άδειος πλέον ο κυρίως χώρος του ναυπηγείου Θεοδωρόπουλου, εκεί που κατασκευάστηκαν δηλαδή τα τελευταία χρόνια και τα προηγούμενα ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ (εκτός του πρώτου) αλλά και το ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ, σημερινό ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ.

IMG_0330.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 27/02/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία τραβηγμένη την ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του Αγ. Λαυρέντιος ΙΙ πάνω από το Εμπεδοκλής. 

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-19-27-02-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου εχθές 26-03-2016 φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-24-26-03-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μία εβδομάδα μετά, και προχωράει η κατασκευή του νέου _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ_ *V*. Αν και θα μπορούσα να βάλω μία πιό "ζουμαρισμένη" φωτό, επέλεξα την παρακάτω, τραβηγμένη λίγη ώρα μετά την καθέλκυση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙ. Άδειος πλέον ο κυρίως χώρος του ναυπηγείου Θεοδωρόπουλου, εκεί που κατασκευάστηκαν δηλαδή τα τελευταία χρόνια και τα προηγούμενα ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ (εκτός του πρώτου) αλλά και το ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΣ, σημερινό ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ.
> 
> IMG_0330.jpg
> _Σαλαμίνα - 27/02/2016_


Τελικά και αυτό το πλοίο θα κατασκευαστεί στον ίδιο χώρο με τα προηγούμενα ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ. Ολόκληρη η κατασκευή του _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_, η οποία μάλιστα ήταν και αρκετά προχωρημένη, μεταφέρθηκε στον κυρίως χώρο του ναυπηγείου Θεοδωρόπουλου.

IMG_0333.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/04/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Το Γλυκοφιλούσα V μπορεί να ήταν σε προχωρημένο στάδιο και να φαινόταν ενιαίο ...αλλά ήταν δύο κομμάτια. 
Το ένα ήταν 98 τόνοι και το άλλο 75 τόνοι και μεταφέρθηκε με τους γερανούς του ναυπηγείου, στο σημείο που θα τελειοποιηθεί. Το κατάμπαρο (2η φωτο) τώρα μοιάζει σαν πισίνα, οι εργασίες προχωρούν με γοργούς ρυθμούς και όπως βλέπετε κατασκευάζονται οι νομείς που σύντομα θα αρχίσουν να κολλιούνται (3η φωτο), ενώ στην 4η φωτο φαίνονται τα δύο κομμάτια που έχουν αρχίσει να τα κολλάνε. 

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-27-13-04-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-29-13-04-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-30-13-04-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-31-13-04-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τη μεταφορά του πλοίου από το ένα ναυπηγείο.....στο άλλο. Ευχαριστώ τον πλοιοκτήτη που μου τις έδωσε.

IMG_0521.jpg IMG_0533.jpg IMG_0546.jpg
Τέτοια πράγματα δεν τα βλέπεις εύκολα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα V όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 04/05.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-35-04-05-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος των εργασιών, 21 Μαίου.

IMG_0085.jpg__IMG_0122.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 21/05/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0075.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/07/2016_

Ενάμισι+ μήνα έχουμε να δούμε φωτό από το νέο _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_, και ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει να "σηκώνονται" τα πλαινά του γκαράζ.

IMG_0092.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/07/2016_

Πύρετος εργασιών βέβαια, κάτι που αποδεικνύεται και από τον κόσμο που διακρίνεται να δουλεύει επάνω (και πόσοι ακόμα που δεν φαίνονται), εν αντιθέσει με το διπλανό του _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_ (δεξιά στην φωτό) που όπως είναι λογικό προχωράει με πιό αργούς ρυθμούς.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία εβδομάδα μετά από τις φωτο του Γιώργου και ήδη έχει γίνει ο σκελετός για το σαλόνι. Καλή συνέχεια στα συνεργεία.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-41-16-07-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος εργασιών στην ....πέμπτη ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ, στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου, 23 Ιουλίου 2016.

IMG_0100.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 23/07/2016_

----------


## manolisfissas

Ο σκελετός..... του σαλονιού έχει αρχίσει να παίρνει μορφή. Έχουν σηκωθεί οι πλαϊνές λαμαρίνες του σαλονιού.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V--7-8-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σχεδόν ένα μήνα μετά και όπως βλέπουμε η τσιμπίδες έχουν πάρει φωτιά. Ο χώρος για το σαλόνι ....τελείωσε και έχουν ξεκινήσει και το χώρο για τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-44-02-09-2016.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Ορίστε και μια πλαϊνή φωτογραφία του πλοίου.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-4-9-2016-01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την πρόοδο εργασιών στο νέο αμφίπλωρο, και να παρατηρήσουμε τις μεγάλες διαφορές που υπάρχουν σε σχέση με το αμέσως προηγούμενο ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ (του 2015), συγκρίνοντας την πρώτη από τις δύο παρακάτω σημερινές φωτό του _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_,

IMG_0159.jpg__IMG_0187.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 24/09/2016_

με αυτήν _την παρόμοια φωτό_ του ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ (ELENA). Βλέπουμε μεγάλες διαφοροποιήσεις, και στις εμφανείς στρογγυλοποιήσεις στα τελειώματα των καταστρωμάτων (σαλονιού και καμπινών πληρώματος), στα εμφανώς περισσότερα πλαινά παράθυρα του σαλονιού αλλά και ανοίγματα του γκαράζ, στον ανοιχτό και αρκετά μεγάλο χώρο μπροστά από τα παράθυρα του σαλονιού (στο ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-ELENA δεν υπήρχε καθόλου παρόμοιος χώρος).

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα V όπως βλέπουμε προχωρά στο full και η γέφυρα έχει στηθεί. καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-46-06-10-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην προηγούμενη φωτο φαίνεται η μία πλώρη, η άλλη ήδη έχει μπει στη θέση της,  ενώ επάνω όπως βλέπεται ετοιμάζονται τα μαγαζιά και οι καταπέλτες και για τις δύο πλευρές. Σύντομα αναμένονται μηχανές και ελικοπηδάλια. 

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-48-12-10-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-50-12-10-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-52-12-10-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Βλέπω αλλαγές από τα αδελφά Γλυκοφιλούσα ...... πιστεύω να γίνουν και στης εξόδους των καυσαερίων.
Πολύ ωραίο γίνεται δε το συζητάμε.

----------


## soto

Οι διαστάσεις 102 &18 που αναφέρονται ειναι σωστές: γιατι δείχνει μεγαλύτερο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Οι διαστάσεις 102m x 18m σαφώς και είναι σωστές βάσει των αρχικών σχεδίων του πλοίου (είχαν αναφερθεί στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος). Τις ίδιες μάλιστα διαστάσεις είχαν και τα δύο αμέσως προηγούμενα αμφίπλωρα που κατασκευάστηκαν στον ίδιο χώρο, τα ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ (ELENA) και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙ. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, στην πορεία της κατασκευής ενός πλοίου μπορεί να αλλάξουν, συχνότερα δε το μήκος. Να αναφέρω ως παράδειγμα, σε μία καθέλκυση αμφίπλωρου που έγινε στο Πέραμα πριν λίγο καιρό, είχαμε ρωτήσει μαζί με τον Παντελή τον ναυπηγό για τις διαστάσεις του πλοίου, και δεν μπορούσε να τις θυμηθεί ακριβώς εκείνη την στιγμή γιατί όπως μας είπε είχαν κάνει κάποιες "παρεμβάσεις" στα αρχικά σχέδια κατά την πρόοδο της κατασκευής.

Το θέμα όμως εδώ είναι άλλο !!!!! Ο χώρος του ναυπηγείου Θεοδωρόπουλου όπου κατασκευάζεται το ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V είναι τόσο μικρός και περιορισμένος, που όλα τα αμφίπλωρα που είχαν κατασκευαστεί εκεί πάντα "ξεχείλιζαν" από το ναυπηγείο. Πως μπορεί λοιπόν κάποιος να καταλάβει με γυμνό μάτι, για ένα ατελές ακόμα πλοίο και μάλιστα κρίνοντας από φωτογραφίες, αν τελικά είναι ένα ή δύο ή και πέντε μέτρα μακρύτερο (γιατί περισσότερο αποκλείεται να είναι) από τα 102 που έχουν αναφερθεί ??? Το ρωτάω ειλικρινά από απλή περιέργεια και μόνο !!!

----------


## soto

Ευχαριστώ.Μήπως ξέρετε κάτι για τις μηχανές?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο πλοίο με την προσθήκη ακρόπλωρων, μαγαζιών και καταπελτών, διαμορφώθηκε η τελική "εικόνα" του, και ολοκληρώθηκαν οι βασικότερες λαμαρινοδουλειές. Σίγουρα διαφέρει πολύ από τις προηγούμενες ..."ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΕΣ", αν και προσωπικά θα περιμένω να το δω τελειωμένο και εντός του υγρού στοιχείου για να βγάλω συμπέρασμα αν είναι και ομορφότερο (το πιθανότερο βέβαια).

IMG_0281.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 29/10/2016_

Όσο για το αν θα διατηρήσει για πολύ καιρό ακόμα το όνομα ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ........ θα το δούμε. Ο συνήθης (και αντιπαθέστατος !!!) ύποπτος Παντελής, ως συνήθως γνωρίζει περισσότερα (γι αυτό και είναι αντιπαθέστατος !!!), και στην ώρα τους θα μας τα γνωστοποιήσει !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήταν που ήταν όμορφο ........τώρα που άρχισε να .......βάφεται !!!!!!!!!!!

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-58-09-11-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή σίγουρα ενδιαφέρουσα η φωτό που ανέβασες σήμερα με _το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ στου Παναγιωτάκη_, αλλά νομίζω ακόμα πιό ενδιαφέρον είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε στο φόντο, πίσω του. Τι είναι αυτό επάνω στο νέο ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V ??? Έχουν βάλει *Π* στο ντεκ του σαλονιού και όχι μπροστά στην πλώρη ???

02.jpg

Τι άραγε καινοτομία είναι αυτή ??? Εκτός πια κι αν....... το στήσανε εκεί για κάποιο λόγο και αργότερα το μεταφέρουν μπροστά ??? Δεν ξέρω.......

Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι ότι το είχα δει το προηγούμενο Σάββατο μέσα στο γκαράζ του, και μάλιστα μου είχε φανεί κάπως περίεργο για *Π* αμφίπλωρου, αφού δεν είναι φτιαγμένο από ενιαία (συμπαγή) λαμαρίνα όπως συνηθίζεται.

IMG_0206.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι ....δεν θα είναι η μοναδική καινοτομία. Όταν ανέβω επάνω....θα τα ξανά πούμε. :Cower:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δηλαδή Παντελή ??? Θα παραμείνει σε εκείνη την θέση όπου το βλέπουμε αυτό το *Π*, δεν θα πάει μπροστά στην πλώρη (πλώρες) ??? Τότε πράγματι μιλάμε για μία καινοτομία, κάτι που δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί σε κανένα άλλο ελληνικό (τουλάχιστον) αμφίπλωρο !!!!! Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακριβώς φίλε μου. Το *Π* θα μείνει εκεί που το βλέπεις. Καινοτομίες made ......Θεοδωρόπουλος, μην ξεχνάμε ότι και τις μεγάλες γέφυρες αυτός τις πρωτόβαλε.

----------


## leo85

Όλο έκπληξης μας κάνει ο Θεοδωρόπουλος  :Fat:  Καλά τελειώματα να έχει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στην 1η φώτο τα ελικοπηδάλια έχουν έρθει και βρίσκονται στο γκαράζ, το όνομα έχει γραφτεί και στον καθρέπτη και στις πλώρες, ενώ στη 2η φώτο βλέπουμε ότι το Π έχει τοποθετηθεί και από την άλλη πλευρά και ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει να μονώνουν τα τζάμια για να αρχίσει και το βάψιμο των πλαϊνών.  

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-60-04-12-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-62-04-12-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα είναι 107 μέτρα μήκος και 18 μέτρα πλάτος, θα έχει 4 μηχανές MTU 805 HP εκάστη και 4 ελικοπηδάλια ZF και 2 ηλεκτρογεννήτριες Cummins 135 KVA και μία emergendy 55 KVA Cummins.
Όπως βλέπετε το μινιάρισμα έχει αρχίσει. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-64-07-12-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε και δύο σημερινές φωτό του επιβλητικού αμφίπλωρου.

IMG_0210.jpg__IMG_0169.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 10/12/2016_

Το όνομα _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_ έχει "γραφτεί" σε ακρόπλωρα και "καθρέφτες", όχι όμως με τα κλασσικά ανάγλυφα γράμματα ή απλή βαφή, αλλά με τον νέο τρόπο που είχαμε δει πρώτη φορά στο προηγούμενο ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ (νυν ELENA στην Ρωσία), για να μπορούν πανεύκολα να απομακρυνθούν σε περίπτωση πώλησης - μετονομασίας.

IMG_0126.jpg

----------


## leo85

Τελείως διαφορετικά από τα Γλυκοφιλούσα που ξέραμε, και με τη γέφυρα και βαρδιώλα όλοι κλειστή.

----------


## manolisfissas

Οι δουλείες προχωρούν με γοργούς ρυθμούς στον νέο μας αμφίπλωρο.
Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το* "Π"*  τοποθετημένο και βαμμένο, στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε ότι το όνομα΄όπως και στο προηγούμενο δεν είναι κολλημένο πάνω στον καθρέφτη αλλά χαραγμένο επάνω σε μια λαμαρίνα. Τέλος βλέπουμε δύο φωτογραφίες με το σαλόνι και μπαρ του σαλονιού.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-24-12-2016-01.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-24-12-2016-02.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-24-12-2016-03.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-24-12-2016-04.jpg.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα V έχει πάει πάει τα πράγματα ....μία κλάση πιο πάνω. Εδώ βλέπουμε στο μηχανοστάσιο το Control Room, τον πίνακα ελέγχου, την μηχανή MTU, το ελικοπηδάλιο ZF και την γεννήτρια Cummins. 
Το νέο του εξωτερικό χρώμα θα είναι μαύρο ματ με μία κίτρινη λουρίδα και άσπρο από την ευθεία των μαγαζιών και πάνω. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-69-24-12-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-70-24-12-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-72-24-12-2016.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-73-24-12-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η απόδειξη σε αυτά που είχα αναφέρει στο προηγούμενο ποστ. 

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-85-01-01-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα 05/01/2017 έγινε η πρώτη καθέλκυση του έτους στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. 
Στις 10.00 π.μ έγινε ο αγιασμός του πλοίου και παρόντες ήταν εκτός από την οικογένεια Θεοδωρόπουλου, η ναυπηγός Eftychia Petychaki, ο πρόεδρος του ΕΒΕΠ και της ΕΣΕΕ Βασίλης Κορκίδης  που ήταν και ο νονός του πλοίου, όλα τα συνεργεία που βοήθησαν στην αποπεράτωση του υπέροχου *Γλυκοφιλούσα V* 
και πολλοί φίλοι της οικογένειας. Εύχομαι να είναι καλότυχο και καλοτάξιδο. 

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-89-05-01-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-94-05-01-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-99-05-01-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-104-05-01-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-106-05-01-2017.jpg
θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες φωτο και βίντεο από την καθέλκυση.

----------


## leo85

Χθες 5-1-2017 ημέρα Πέμπτη, προστέθηκε ένα ακόμη πανέμορφο FERRY στον στόλο των αμφιπλώρων της γραμμής Πέραμα-Παλούκια.
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στον πλοιοκτήτη του (όπου πάντα μας εκπλήσσει με την δουλεία του), να είναι καλότυχο, καλοτάξιδο.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-5-1-2017-01.jpg.
*Αμπελάκια: 5-1-2017*

----------


## pantelis2009

Η καθέλκυση του Γλυκοφιλούσα V στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου στις 05/01/2017.

----------


## andria salamis

> Η καθέλκυση του Γλυκοφιλούσα V στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου στις 05/01/2017.


Παντελή και Λεωνίδα,ευχαριστούμε,καλοτάξιδο να ειναι.

----------


## manolisfissas

Ένα ακόμη βίντεο από την θεαματική _καθέλκυση_ του πλοίου.
Καλοτάξιδο να είναι.!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και δεν το έχουμε αναφέρει, να πούμε ότι αμέσως μετά την καθέλκυση του, το εντυπωσιακό αμφίπλωρο έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου και έδεσε στην προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ (πρώην) για την συνέχιση και αποπεράτωση των εργασιών που υπολείπονται.

IMG_0210.jpg__IMG_0235.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 14/01/2017

_Να προσθέσω ακόμα ότι φέρει αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 9816646_, καθώς και ότι όπως έμαθα είναι _"Ice Class"_ (λογικό αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι τα τρία προηγούμενα ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ πουλήθηκαν .....απαξάπαντα στην Ρωσία)_.
_

----------


## Apostolos

Εξαγώγιμο προϊόν!

----------


## avvachrist

Πολύ "ιδιαίτερο" το νέο μας αμφίπλωρο... Σχεδιαστικά όμορφο αλλά χρωματικά αυτή η μαύρη γέφυρα με χαλάει λίγο...έως πολύ! Καλοτάξιδο όπως και να έχει πάντως!

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα πολλή ωραίο Βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του Γλυκοφιλούσα V  η πηγή αναφέρεται στο βίντεο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο εξέπεμψε για πρώτη φορά και το AIS του. Καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα V έχει βγει για δοκιμαστικό. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## manolisfissas

> Το Γλυκοφιλούσα V έχει βγει για δοκιμαστικό. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.


Με την συνοδεία δυο Ρ/Κ του ομίλου Σπανόπουλου 
Ρ/Κ ΧΡΉΣΤΟΣ ΧΧΙΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΉΣΤΟΣ ΧΧΧVII

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα ακόμα δοκιμαστικό του πλοίου αυτήν την ώρα στο Σαρωνικό. Ή μήπως .....επίδειξη προσόντων σε επίδοξους αγοραστές ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλά το desijn στο Γλυκοφιλούσα V .....έχει πάει σε άλλη διάσταση. Ας δούμε σε πρώτη αποκλειστικότητα για το Nautilia.gr το σαλόνι του. 
Τα συμπεράσματα ....δικά σας.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-132-01-02-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-134-01-02-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-135-01-02-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-136-01-02-2017.jpg

----------


## despo

Πολύ όμορφη και (νομίζω) ακριβή διακόσμηση. Δεν το βλέπω να μακροημερεύει πάντως στα μέρη μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V όταν στις 01-02-2017 βγήκε για το 2ο δοκιμαστικό του και έπιασε ταχύτητα 13,7 μίλια. Φωτογραφημένο από τα Σελήνια με πολύ υγρασία. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα. 

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-137-01-02-2017.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα εγιναν τα εγκαίνεια του νέου Γλυκοφιλούσα V Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Να και η ανακοίνωση από το Salamina Press.
Εγκαίνια του νεότευκτου πλοίου «ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V»*



Στα εγκαίνια του νεότευκτου πλοίου «Γλυκοφιλούσα 5» παραβρέθηκαν σήμερα ο Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής και ο Αρχηγός του Λιμενικού Σώματος - Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής, Αντιναύαρχος ΛΣ, Σταμάτης Ράπτης. Το «Γλυκοφιλούσα 5» είναι αμφίπλωρο οχηματαγωγό, ανοικτού τύπου, κατασκευασμένο από την αρχή ως το τέλος στο ναυπηγείο του Ομίλου Θεοδωρόπουλου, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, αποκλειστικά από Έλληνες τεχνίτες, σε σχέδια που εκπόνησε ελληνικό ναυπηγικό γραφείο.
 Οι προδιαγραφές του είναι για να κινείται σε θάλασσα με πάγο έως 70 εκατοστά. Στην τελετή των εγκαινίων χοροστάτησε ο Μητροπολίτης Σαλαμίνος και Μεγάρων, κκ Κωνσταντίνος.
Ο κ. Κουρουμπλής τόνισε ότι το «Γλυκοφιλούσα V» είναι ζωντανό παράδειγμα του τι μπορεί να κάνει η Ελλάδα. «Με την κατασκευή του πλοίου αυτού, καταδεικνύεται η δύναμη που έχει ο αυτός ο τόπος και οι δυνατότητές του, μέσα από σωστές επιλογές και προσπάθειες, για να αντιμετωπιστεί αυτή η πολυεπίπεδη κρίση που δυστυχώς μαστίζει την πατρίδα», δήλωσε ο κ. Κουρουμπλής. Ο Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας τόνισε τις προσπάθειες που καταβάλλει το υπουργείο για την ενίσχυση της Ναυτιλίας και την αναζωογόνηση της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης. Περιέγραψε τις προσπάθειες που καταβάλλονται από τον εκσυγχρονισμό της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης ως τη στήριξη της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας, από την οργάνωση νησιωτικής πολιτικής και την οργάνωση του Υπουργείου, ως την ακτοπλοΐα, την ενίσχυση της κρουαζιέρας και την οργάνωση της λιμενικής βιομηχανίας.



Ο κ. Κουρουμπλής είπε ότι το «Γλυκοφιλούσα V» δείχνει ότι «η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη στην Ελλάδα διαθέτει και την παρουσία, και την τεχνογνωσία και την πείρα και τη δύναμη να ανταγωνιστεί άλλα ναυπηγεία, αφού μπορέσουμε να απελευθερώσουμε αυτό το χώρο από τους βρόχους, τις δεσμεύσεις και τις δουλείες που τον βαρύνουν σήμερα και τον καθηλώνουν. Αν εργαστούμε συλλογικά όλοι, θα μπορέσει η Ελλάδα να απαντήσει στις μεγάλες και καινούργιες προκλήσεις στον ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικό χώρο, όπως είναι οι ανάγκες από την επιβολή της Πράσινης Ενέργειας, από την παρουσία του 6ου Αμερικανικού Στόλου και από τη διεύρυνση της διώρυγας του Σουέζ για μεγαλύτερα πλοία», είπε ο Υπουργός.




Ο κ. Κουρουμπλής είπε ότι το «Γλυκοφιλούσα V» δείχνει ότι «η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη στην Ελλάδα διαθέτει και την παρουσία, και την τεχνογνωσία και την πείρα και τη δύναμη να ανταγωνιστεί άλλα ναυπηγεία, αφού μπορέσουμε να απελευθερώσουμε αυτό το χώρο από τους βρόχους, τις δεσμεύσεις και τις δουλείες που τον βαρύνουν σήμερα και τον καθηλώνουν. Αν εργαστούμε συλλογικά όλοι, θα μπορέσει η Ελλάδα να απαντήσει στις μεγάλες και καινούργιες προκλήσεις στον ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικό χώρο, όπως είναι οι ανάγκες από την επιβολή της Πράσινης Ενέργειας, από την παρουσία του 6ου Αμερικανικού Στόλου και από τη διεύρυνση της διώρυγας του Σουέζ για μεγαλύτερα πλοία», είπε ο Υπουργός.

Ο κ. Κουρουμπλής τόνισε ότι μεγάλες θα είναι οι ανάγκες για ναυπηγοεπισκευές, και από την αξιοποίηση και την ανάπτυξη των λιμανιών του Πειραιά και της Θεσσαλονίκης. Σημείωσε ότι ειδικά στον τομέα αυτό, οι πολιτικές ηγεσίες μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν και να αρθούν στο ύψος των περιστάσεων, ώστε «ο τομέας της ναυπηγοεπισκευής να ανθίσει και να ακτινοβολήσει πάλι, και μέσα από την άνθιση και την ακτινοβολία να έρθει και η ευημερία στους ανθρώπους που περιμένουν εδώ, για να δουλέψουν και να ζήσουν καλύτερες μέρες.»
Ανάδοχος του πλοίου είναι ο κ. Βασίλης Κορκίδης, πρόεδρος του Εμπορικού και Βιομηχανικού Επιμελητηρίου Πειραιά. Τα εγκαίνια έγιναν στο Πέραμα. Το πλοίο έχει δρομολογηθεί στη διαδρομή Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα.









Ο κ. Κουρουμπλής είπε ότι το «Γλυκοφιλούσα V» δείχνει ότι «η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη στην Ελλάδα διαθέτει και την παρουσία, και την τεχνογνωσία και την πείρα και τη δύναμη να ανταγωνιστεί άλλα ναυπηγεία, αφού μπορέσουμε να απελευθερώσουμε αυτό το χώρο από τους βρόχους, τις δεσμεύσεις και τις δουλείες που τον βαρύνουν σήμερα και τον καθηλώνουν. Αν εργαστούμε συλλογικά όλοι, θα μπορέσει η Ελλάδα να απαντήσει στις μεγάλες και καινούργιες προκλήσεις στον ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικό χώρο, όπως είναι οι ανάγκες από την επιβολή της Πράσινης Ενέργειας, από την παρουσία του 6ου Αμερικανικού Στόλου και από τη διεύρυνση της διώρυγας του Σουέζ για μεγαλύτερα πλοία», είπε ο Υπουργός.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η καθέλκυση του Γλυκοφιλούσα V από ψηλά
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...a-v-apo-psila/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα εγκαίνια του Γλυκοφιλούσα V όπως τα παρουσίασε το δελτίο του ALPHA

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα V σήμερα το πρωί στις 08.45 π.μ έκανε το πρώτο του εμπορικό δρομολόγιο. Εδώ με φόντο το Πέραμα.
Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-140-11-02-2017.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό της γέφυρας και από άλλους κοινόχρηστους χώρους του πλοίου, στην πρώτη βλέπουμε σχεδόν όλοι το βάθος της, στην δεύτερη παρατηρούμε την σκάλα από την οποία ανεβαίνουμε επάνω, στην τρίτη βλέπουμε την εικόνα της Παναγίας της Γλυκοφιλούσας τοποθετημένη επάνω από την σκάλα και στην τελευταία βλέπουμε την μια από τις τέσσερις τουαλέτες όπου είναι πρωτοποριακές διότι δεν είναι σε κανένα άλλο αμφίπλωρο. Του εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-11-2-2017-01.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-11-2-2017-02.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-11-2-2017-03.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-11-2-2017-04.jpg 
*ΠΑΛΟΎΚΙΑ-**ΠΈΡΑΜΑ: ​11-2-2017*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχουμε αναφερθεί στην αναμφισβήτητα πρωτοποριακή σχεδίαση του _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_ που το κάνει σαφώς να ξεχωρίζει ανάμεσα στα άλλα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας. Συζητάγαμε όμως σήμερα με τον Παντελή και για το πόσο επιτυχημένη ήταν τελικά και η επιλογή των χρωμάτων - μοτίβου χρωματισμού του. Βλέπαμε από το Καματερό όλη την παραλία με τα αμφίπλωρα στα Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας και πραγματικά "δέσποζε".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημερινή άφιξη του εντυπωσιακού αμφίπλωρου στην Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0207.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 06/05/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα μπήκα πρώτη φορά στο αμφίπλωρο για να περάσω στην Σαλαμίνα. Πραγματικά, άλλης κλάσης πλοίο, από σαλόνια, ανοικτά καταστρώματα.... τα πάντα. Μακράν ότι το καλύτερο σε αμφίπλωρο διαθέτουμε. Πραγματικά εντυπωσιάστηκα !!!

----------


## andria salamis

Στο Καματερό για την επέτειο της Ναυμαχίας. Δεξιά διακρίνουμε και την τριήρη,Ολυμπιας.
P1140195.JPGP1140201.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

Σήμερα το απόγευμα,τρίτη 5/12/17

v.JPG

----------


## leo85

Γλυκοφιλούσα V από την βροχερή Κυριακή στο Πέραμα.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-30-9-2018-01.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V 30-9-2018 02 .jpg 

30-09-2018

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα V και η ρίψει βεγγαλικών για τα Σαλαμίνια 2018

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα V σήμερα θα φύγει από τα Παλούκια που βρίσκεται και θα πάει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την 1η συντήρηση του, αφού η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 01/05/2017. Εδώ από το αρχείο μου σε ένα δρομολόγιο του για Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-151-03-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα V στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έχει βγεί για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-V-154-11-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα V εχθές καθελκύστηκε από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και πήγε στα Παλούκια.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την Τρίτη 7 Μαΐου και απ' τις 12:00 έως τις 14:00 το πλοίο συμμετέχοντας στις Ημέρες Θάλασσας 2019 θα βρίσκεται ελλιμενισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά (Πύλη Ε2), όπου και θα παραμένει ανοιχτό στο κοινό για ξενάγηση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα δύο αδελφά εντυπωσιακά αμφίπλωρα, _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_ και _V_, δεμένα μαζί στην προβλήτα στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0285.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 17/05/2019_

----------


## gioros

> Τα δύο αδελφά εντυπωσιακά αμφίπλωρα, _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_ και _V_, δεμένα μαζί στην προβλήτα στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 193506
> _Σαλαμίνα - 17/05/2019_


Καλα και δυνατα πλοια θα μπορούσαν να δρομολογιθουν και σε άλλες γραμμές

----------

